# such thing as too much protein??



## hetfield (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm a nurse and work 12 hour shifts, so i'm always going with protein shakes through the day, all the nurses i work with are always telling me , "your hurting your kidneys, your taking in too much protein".   i drink plenty of water during the day , so my question is this , Is there such a thing of taking in to much protein? I'm 6 3" and 205 and take in about 400 gms protein daily, workout mon, wed, fri.  Could somebody shed some light on this subject for me, 

also i found the article below at  
http://www.illpumpyouup.com/articles/other-resources.htm

Beware of Eating Too Much Protein


Protein is an essential nutrient, and is vital to your health. It is used to build muscles, skin, hair and nails. However, many people put their health at risk by eating too much protein. 

The typical American diet already provides plenty of protein and there is no point in adding any more, unlike fat cells, there is no place in the body to store protein so the excess is eliminated or is seen as fat rather than muscle.

So what you need to do is to consume just enough protein to allow your muscles to be healthy, perform work and grow. But how much is just enough?

You only use protein for about 15% of your energy use, the majority of energy comes from fats and carbohydrates. Exercising doesn’t necessarily mean that you require more protein but more carbohydrates to stop your body breaking down protein and using that for energy.

Try to make sure that 70% of your protein comes from sources such as meat, fish, eggs or poultry. The complete protein provided by these foods combines with incomplete protein consumed from other food sources. So your body makes the best of all the protein that you consume. 

If you are consuming too much protein, you are probably consuming too many calories over your maintenance levels and this will show as an increase in your body fat levels. And with the advent of the latest fad high protein diets, not enough carbohydrates are being consumed so the protein is converted to glucose and not converted into muscle growth.

What is needed for muscle growth is not more protein but high intensity strength training with the required amount of time for rest and recovery between sessions. Because that major bodybuilding star you saw in the latest magazine requires 300 grams of protein a day doesn't mean that you have to. What he won't tell you is that taking Steroids is behind his muscle gains and not his diet.

High intensity strength training and not food stimulates muscle growth.

Consuming excessive amounts of protein is not only bad for your liver and kidneys but also promotes vitamin and mineral deficiencies. It is also linked to osteoporosis and some forms of cancer.

One way to overcome the need to eat large quantities of protein is to increase the consumption of protein in stages until a maximum efficiency point is reached and then to drastically reduce it again. This obliges the body to over-compensate by increasing the efficiency for the absorption of protein into the body.


----------



## Cryptasm (Oct 14, 2006)

thers such thing as too much anything...but 2gms per lb of bw is not too much.  Its funny how people like that always have these stupid ass opinons on too much proein and how it will screw up your kidneys and then they go eat lunch and slam down 700 gms of simple carbs loaded with fake chemically engineered fat that is toxic to your body, and undigestble, and then they go home and throw  some highly processed load of chemicals some food company calls a easy to prepare meal into a pan and add water from the tap that is loaded with chlorine and floride eat that before they hit the couch with a bag of chips that are engineered to be addictive, so you eat more of them, and load up on some more hydrogenated trans fats,  and they have so much time to worry about how much protein is going to fuck up their kidneys.. give me a break.. Can you say Cancer??? DIABETES???  OH, THOSE ARE MINOR NUCANCES, GOD FORBID YOU EAT 1/2 YER CALORIES FROM PROTEIN AND RUIN YER KIDNEYS...
PEOPLE LIKE THAT PISS ME OFF, TOO MUCH FOOD PERIOD COULD RUIN YER KIDNEYS, DOES THAT STOP THEM FROM BEING 260LBS OF PURE LARD, WELL ATLEAST THEY HAVE NO CHANCE OF KIDNEY DAMAGE FROM EXESS PROTEIN THAT WOULD BE HORRIBLE
SORRY FOR THE RANT BUT I CAN'T HANDLE THOSE F*&^KIN IDIOTS


----------



## hetfield (Oct 15, 2006)

BEST REPLY EVER CRYPT!! LOL, AND THE FUNNY THING IS MOST PPL TELLIN ME THESE THINGS ARE FAT ASSES, HENCE WHY I TAKE WHAT THEY HAVE TO SAY WITH A GRAIN OF SALT

rock and roll aint noise pollution


----------



## gfactor (Nov 11, 2006)

there's a thing called too much liquid protein.

Solid protein digests slower so if your eating quality solid foods dont worry.

Its actually a good idea if you can... to eat mostly solid proteins rather then liquid.


----------

